# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Access Database file "disappeared"

## BHansen

Hello everyone! 
My Access MDB file has "disappeared" from his documents folder. I haven't deleted it, I have checked recycle bin, system restored, searched and so on. No luck!

Any suggestions on what else I could do to recover the file?

----------


## Allan Murphy

Use the folders options to show hidden files. You may have renamed the file with a different file extension.

----------


## Calbhach

Hello!
First of all make a copy of your database FILE when ACCESS is not running.

When an Access database file (mdb or accdb) is corrupt or damaged, then you can try several methods to repair and recover data from it:

First of all, try compact & repair. Follow below STEPS:
For Access 2010, click Compact and Repair Database on the Database Tools ribbon.

For Access 2007, click the Office button (top left), then Manage.

For Access 95 - 2003, choose Database Utilities from the Tools MENU.

Second, if method 1 does not work then try to create a NEW Database and import all the objects from old database into new blank database.

If nothing works, then you may use Access Fix Toolbox
https://www.fixtoolbox.com/accessfix.html
I hope i could help!

----------


## JacBo

> Any suggestions on what else I could do to recover the file?


Lost file can be restored from the backup, but only if it's available. Sometimes we can try to recover the lost/deleted file by locating its temporary (*.temp) file. I've used this trick many times, and it worked for me most of the time. Some data recovery tools can also be used here to recover lost or deleted files. *Recuva Data Recovery* is one of the best solutions one can try. It's freeware utility provided by Piriform. It can recover almost everything which you've lost due to corruption or accidental deletion. It supports all file types including Access database (MDB & ACCDB).

Remember it's a free data recovery tool, free means absolutely FREE. 

Thanks.

----------


## edwards142

The reason behind the disappearance of your access database file can be many but the most important of all is how to get them back. Dont worry! As you can easily fix this issue.  Want to know how then I think you must read this helpful post as this will work right for your missing access database file.

How To Fix Access Database Missing References, Libraries, And Objects

----------

